# Contador de Minutos Llamadas Salientes Teléfono Convencional



## feloz (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola Itincho 

La labor que haces con todos los que estamos en este grupo de ávidos por aprender y conocer sobre electrónica a parte de ser el camino que nos lleva a alcanzar la cima, es admirable, felicitaciones. Quiero molestarte en lo siguiente: He estado muy pendiente de las soluciones que has dado en el caso del Diseño de un Tarificador Telefónico, y tal vez buena parte me serviría en un proyecto que adelanto y tiene que ver con tener un contador que me acumule el tiempo de duración de las llamadas que tasan o sea las llamadas salientes, en el cual pueda preestablecer por un diplay la cantidad de minutos (visibles en el display los minutos que van transcurriendo), de manera que al tope del valor preestablecido el disposiivo emita una alarma y por úlimo, resetear el acumulador para que inicie la secuencia de nuevo. Sólo hay un problema Itincho, y es que no tengo conocimientos tan profundos en la electrónica. Te rogaría el favor si me puedes ayudar enviándome descrito todos los componentes con sus valores, el circuito y demás apreciaciones necesarias. La idea es que se pueda instalar en un teléfono convencional.


----------



## ben99 (Ago 18, 2006)

amigo yo fice eso con celulares y es muy simple 
debes utilizar memoria eeprom

el celular convencional 
ellos emiten pulsos de salida  cuando hay contestacion en la llamada en la cual debes hacer un contador de segundos y de minutos,
y los visualizas en los display


----------



## kikeperez_81 (Ago 31, 2006)

no se si prodrias compartir alguna información conmigo necesito diseñar un telefono publico celular y hasta ahora estoy buscando información.  Te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## feloz (Sep 1, 2006)

kikeperez_81 dijo:
			
		

> no se si prodrias compartir alguna información conmigo necesito diseñar un telefono publico celular y hasta ahora estoy buscando información.  Te lo agradeceria mucho



La verdad tengo hasta ahora muy poca información y en el foro sólo ben99 me ha escrito y le agradezco pero nada en concreto porque lo que yo quiero desarrollar es en telefonía fija. Sin embargo a penas tenga algo en concreto te lo haré llegar.

feloz


----------



## ben99 (Sep 1, 2006)

amigo feloz yo realice una forma de tesis y adapte un telefono celular al microcontrolador para hacer un telefono publico para llamadas a celular
pero toda la funcion la hacia el telefono celular.

solo que le adapte un teclado matricial 4*4 para marcar el numero telefonico,
LCD para visulaizar el numero,insetar moneda,conteo de minutos y segundos ; sensores pero el problema esta en determinar el valor y si es  falsa o no cosa que no hice por recursos ya usted quizas  tendra las opotunidades de equiparlo perfectamente.
solo usted oprimia 10 numeros para el numero celular y este le emite pulsos al micro cuando han contestado y empiza a contar los segundos y minutos.

se le hizo su caja para las munedas y cuengue y descuengue. 

nose si te interese caballero.


----------



## sistek (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola Ben99, como capturaras las señales del celular, cuando marcas los diez digitos al celular cuando contestan y comienzas a  contar el tiempo de la llamada, usas comandos AT o FBUS para la marcacion en el celular
Gracias desde ya

Saludos desde Colombia


----------



## ben99 (Sep 21, 2006)

sistek dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ben99, como capturaras las señales del celular, cuando marcas los diez digitos al celular cuando contestan y comienzas a  contar el tiempo de la llamada, usas comandos AT o FBUS para la marcacion en el celular
> Gracias desde ya
> 
> Saludos desde Colombia




como solo era para llamar utilizo un teclado 4*4 que el monento de teclear tecleo tanto el micro como al celular y el celular mismo me manda las señales de contesta y el micro pregunta por esa señal.

al momento de obtener 10numeros  el pic me manda una señal de conmutacion de señal y despues la apaga despues de pasar unos ms.


VER1	CALL	COLUMNA    	;ACCEDO AL TECLADO PARA PRIMER DIGITO.     
	MOVWF	VALOR1		;GUARDO PRIMER DIGITO.	
        CALL    RETARDO
VER2    CALL    COLUMNA		;SEGUNDO DIGITO
        MOVWF   VALOR2
        CALL    RETARDO		
VER3    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR3
        CALL    RETARDO
VER4    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR4
        CALL    RETARDO
VER5    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR5
        CALL    RETARDO
VER6    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR6
        CALL    RETARDO
VER7    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR7
        CALL    RETARDO
VER8    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR8
        CALL    RETARDO
VER9    CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR9
        CALL    RETARDO
VER10   CALL    COLUMNA
        MOVWF   VALOR10
        BSF     PORTA,2		;CONMUTACION DE LLAMADA.
        CALL    RETAR
        BCF     PORTA,2		
        CALL    RETAR
GRA     BTFSS   PORTA,4		;PREGUNTO POR EL COLGADO DE LLAMADA.
  	GOTO    A2
	CALL	RETARD
	BTFSS	PORTA,4		;COMPROVACION DE COLGADO.
	GOTO	A2
	GOTO	CUR		;VOY A TOMAR NUEVOS DIGITOS.
A2  	BTFSS   PORTA,3		;PREGUNTO POR LA MONEDA.
        GOTO    GRA
	CALL	RETARD
	BTFSS	PORTA,3		;COMPROVACION DE MONEDA.
	GOTO	GRA


el telefono celular me da varias pulsos y lo mas aconsejables es preguntarle a un experto de celulares donde se encuentran eso puntos de las señales.

yo realize el programa esambler y el muchacho le tocó acoplar el celular.

saludos ,


----------

